# Video of Basic Slingshot Shooting.



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is a video on my U-Tube: smittyslingshots channel. I'm not too good at creating links, so you'll just have to go to u-tube and look it up. Sorry.








It's about the basics of shooting a slingshot.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Here is a link:


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Very nice video Smitty! Nice clear picture, great camera, you made many good points, and also have great shooting form too! Wish I lived in Colorado! Flatband


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Excellent vid, smitty. When you talked about constantly pushing on the fork as you shot so it would naturally swing out of the way of the shot is what I was trying to describe to Sarge in his thread about hitting the forks, but you described it much better. I think it added some clarity to what I was describing. Well done, amigo.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Great video Smitty! I especially liked your comments on Chinese vs Western shooting.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I have to say though, that I enjoy trying out different setups, even if it does hurt my accuracy.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I think it would help us all for other guys to make basic shooting skills videos also. I had to cut almost four minutes off of the one I posted on U-Tube. I get a real kick from watching the guys shooting their slingshots. Everyone here could add to the "basic shooting" video library if they have a camcorder of course. And thanks for the kind remarks.


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

very good! was that linatex on your caty? if it was, u are a pretty strong dude, pulling this so easyly!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes it was Linatex and I even shortened it more from the way it came because the slingshot really fits (just a little extra carving) my hand with no pressure points. All the force is spread out over the frame.
But I must say that I am a lot stronger now because I shoot every day and have a set of bands to stretch for exercise. I guess I am enjoying this sport too much. Just think how much more fun it would be to actually have a few friends over to shoot with me...bar-b-cue... beer...pepsi...french fries...oh my!
Flatband has a great design, next I'd like to get a curly maple ergo from him to wear out.


----------



## Chuff (Dec 25, 2009)

[quote name='smitty' date='27 January 2010 - 07:28 PM' timestamp='1264620527' post='2729']
Just think how much more fun it would be to actually have a few friends over to shoot with me...bar-b-cue... beer...pepsi...french fries...oh my!

I wish I lived near you!









Great vid too.


----------



## bayrat (Jun 2, 2010)

smitty said:


> Here is a video on my U-Tube: smittyslingshots channel. I'm not too good at creating links, so you'll just have to go to u-tube and look it up. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SMITTY YOUR VIDEO HELP ME ALOT.GRATE JOB


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Thank you so much for the encouraging words and I was sure hoping to be able to help others have some fun too.


----------



## bayrat (Jun 2, 2010)

smitty said:


> Thank you so much for the encouraging words and I was sure hoping to be able to help others have some fun too.


HOW DID YOU MAKE THAT SLING SHOTMAYBE U CAN MAKE A YOU- TUBE.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I think it is about time I made a video of me making a bent steel slingshot. So I'm going to give it a try.

So... It is now three in the morning and I have made a two part video about how I make bent steel slingshots. You can find them on Smitty Slingshots Channel on U-Tube. I'm going to sleep. Hope they are good enough.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

That was very educational. I like the idea about lining up facing a mirror to inspect the aim plane.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks ZDP That means a lot.


----------



## bayrat (Jun 2, 2010)

smitty said:


> I think it is about time I made a video of me making a bent steel slingshot. So I'm going to give it a try.
> 
> So... It is now three in the morning and I have made a two part video about how I make bent steel slingshots. You can find them on Smitty Slingshots Channel on U-Tube. I'm going to sleep. Hope they are good enough.


THANKS FOR MAKING THAT U-TUBE.YOU DID NOT HAVE TO GET BACK TO ME SO QUICK HA HA..I HOPE YOU SLEEP LATE THIS MORRING.THE VIDEO WAS VERY EDUCETIONAL GOOD JOB.I THINK ALL WILL LOVE IT.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks man, and yeah I slept in. I didn't have to get up until 5:30 AM so I was just fine until I got out of the shower.


----------



## bayrat (Jun 2, 2010)

thanks for all you do for us new slingers


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

I benefited greatly from this vid. Thank you.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Thank all of you for the kind and encouraging comments because we are all learning together.


----------

